# NJ Transit Push Pull Trains.



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 5, 2003)

On the New York Bound Trains on the Northeast Corridor line on the push pull Trains is the Cab Car moves the train to New York Penn Station or with a ALP-46 or ALP-44s? pulls to the Station? And I saw yesterday at Penn Station New York has a Eastbound Train pulling in to the Station with a ALP46.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 5, 2003)

There is no set rule. The cab car can be leading or the ALP motor can be leading.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 5, 2003)

AlanB said:


> There is no set rule. The cab car can be leading or the ALP motor can be leading.


Alan is correct, but I usually see the Engine facing inbound on the Morris and Essex Lines, but it does vary.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 5, 2003)

I saw the ALP-46 Engine with a inbound train at Penn Station yesterday Afternoon.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 8, 2003)

I spotted one of the new engines parked on a siding near the new Secaucus (forgive my spelling) station near the tunnel to New York penn yesterday. I was not sure why they are holding it on the siding there?


----------



## AmtrakerBx (Aug 9, 2003)

Maybe a "Rescue" engine.....just incase of a breakdown in the

tunnels....


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 9, 2003)

I thought of that. I also thought it could be to test the wires under the new station to make sure they all work well...


----------



## AlanB (Aug 9, 2003)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> I thought of that. I also thought it could be to test the wires under the new station to make sure they all work well...


Most likely it was there as a rescue engine, either that or it broke down and they left it there.

It would be highly unlikely that it was being used to test the overhead wires though for two reasons. One, those are Amtrak tracks and wires, they don't belong to NJT. Secondly Amtrak has a specially designed car that they use for checking wires.

This car has special equipment, including video tape, that they use to check voltage, tension, alignment, and half a dozen other things related to the catenary. While I've not seen Amtrak's car, I have been inside the car that Metro North uses to check their catenary. It's pretty cool with all of it's high tech equipment.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 20, 2003)

Are all Comet IIs and Comet IIBs are now all overhaul?


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 20, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> Are all Comet IIs and Comet IIBs are now all overhaul?


I think pretty much, yes, I haven't seen an unrefurbished one in a while.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 20, 2003)

I saw the New Comet II Car on the Atlantic City line in Atlantic City NJ in May 2003 (this year) and I saw the Comet IVs on the Atllantic City line and I rode it on May 20 2003.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 20, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> I saw the New Comet II Car on the Atlantic City line in Atlantic City NJ in May 2003 (this year) and I saw the Comet IVs on the Atllantic City line and I rode it on May 20 2003.


Ok, I've seen every generation of Comet Coaches, and have ridden all but Comet I's. Where do you live anyway?


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 20, 2003)

I live in White Plains NY and sometimes in the spring I go to Atlantic City NJ.


----------



## jis (Aug 24, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > There is no set rule.  The cab car can be leading or the ALP motor can be leading.
> ...


ALP-44/46 powered push-pulls have no set rule as far as Midtown Direct is concerned.

In general, for short three car ALP-powered push-pulls substituting for 3 Arrow IIIs on Hoboken-Dover or Hoboken-Gladstone runs the ALP is always on the West end (i.e. away from Hoboken end) of the train). This may be true in general of all electric powered push-pulls out of Hoboken, but I can't vouch for it.

For diesel powered push-pulls out of Hoboken the diesel power is always on the West end of the train. This is true on all diesel lines out of Hoboken (M&E, Montclair-Boonton, Main, Bergen, Pascack Valley, Raritan Valley, NJCL).

All NJT M&E trains pass by my home here in Short Hills so I get to see quite a few of them to form general impressions. By my home is also the place where they get stuck slipping and sliding in adverse track conditions like in fall.

Jishnu.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 25, 2003)

Can I see Deadhead Push Pull Trains on the NJ Transit Railines and on what Train Routes can I see this Deadhead Trains?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 25, 2003)

Since deadhead trains are not shown in the normal passenger schedules, it's unlikely that anyone is going to know what times you can see deadhead moves.

One has to work for the train company or live right next to the tracks, in order to know what times trains are deadheaded. While I suppose that I could be surprised, I'm not aware of any of our members who work for the RR's that you've asked about.

So please don't be surprised if no one answers your questions about deadhead movements.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 27, 2003)

When are the old Comet I Passager Cars will be out of service?


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 29, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> When are the old Comet I Passager Cars will be out of service?


Probably once all Comet II's are refurbished. I'd try off peak as far as seeing a deadheading train. Some interesting move I've seen (at Short Hills Incidently) include a lone locomotive, or once a diesel hauling a few Comet's and an ALP-44 (Pantograph Down, and on tape).


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 31, 2003)

How many Comet IVs can I see on the NJ Transit Rail line Atlantic City railine and the comet IIs?


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 1, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many Comet IVs can I see on the NJ Transit Rail line Atlantic City railine and the comet IIs?


It Varies, as the consists are now mixed.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 10, 2003)

What was the power on the NJ Transit Atlantic City line back in the 1980s and the 1990s?


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 10, 2003)

Amtrak would use f40's


----------



## Superliner Diner (Sep 12, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many Comet IVs can I see on the NJ Transit Rail line Atlantic City railine and the comet IIs?


I have ridden the NJT Atlantic City Line a few times this calendar year, and it appears to have been totally converted to Comet IV's (once Comet V's came online to the North Jersey lines). At least these trains are of one equipment type, not all mixed up like many trains up in the northern part of the state.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 13, 2003)

How many Comet Vs are in service?


----------



## Superliner Diner (Sep 13, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many Comet Vs are in service?


That is impossible for any of us here to know. Not all of the Comet V's ordered are on the property -- the rest will be delivered soon.

On the Atlantic City Line, I can tell you the answer is zero. Comet V's in North Jersey are dispersed among the North Jersey Coast, Northeast Corridor, Raritan Valley, and the two Midtown Direct routes.


----------



## Amfleet (Sep 13, 2003)

I just read in a recent issue of railpace magazine that the steel company making the trucks for the Comet Vs shut down and went out of business. A new company just re-opened the steel plant and production of the trucks is to be started up again. This has put a delay of the dilvery of the cars for both NJ Transit and Metro North.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 13, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> I just read in a recent issue of railpace magazine that the steel company making the trucks for the Comet Vs shut down and went out of business. A new company just re-opened the steel plant and production of the trucks is to be started up again. This has put a delay of the dilvery of the cars for both NJ Transit and Metro North.


I can confirm that story, as I have a friend who rides the Bergen Line every weekday. A conductor that my friend knows, was telling him about that very same problem and that all deliveries had been put on hold.


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 13, 2003)

Ricardo, I think it was mentioned on one of the press releases on their website, I'll look for the link later if you can't find it.


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 13, 2003)

Found it, it says over 120 have been delivered. I really would like to see the consists go back to uniform looks, they look like crap now.

Click Here for the press release.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 13, 2003)

Thank you Viewliner to give me this link.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 17, 2003)

When the 13 GP40PH and 15 GP40FH replaced what kind of Diesels will be replaced in December 2004?


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 17, 2003)

It was in a recent issue in Trains magazine, August issue If i'm not mistaken, you can order it from their website, it has a picture as well.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 19, 2003)

In the past was NJ Transit have Push-Pull Trains back in the 1970s?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 19, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> In the past was NJ Transit have Push-Pull Trains back in the 1970s?


Well there were push-pull trains running in NJ back in the 70's.

However New Jersey Transit did not exist during the 70's. The corporation was formed at the end of 1979 and they did not take over rail operations until 1983.


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 19, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Amtrak Railfan said:
> 
> 
> > In the past was NJ Transit have Push-Pull Trains back in the 1970s?
> ...


Alan is correct, back in the '70's it was Penn Central, Erie-Lackawanna/NJDOT until Conrail took over. NJT assumed all rail operations on January 1, 1983.

I don't really think all equipment was Push-Pull.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 23, 2003)

How many New Comet IIs are in service?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 24, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many New Comet IIs are in service?


I don't understand. Comet II's are not new cars, they are amongst the oldest cars NJT has. Did you mean Comet V's?


----------



## tp49 (Sep 24, 2003)

Maybe he meant refurbished Comet II's? Is there such a thing?


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 24, 2003)

tp49 said:


> Maybe he meant refurbished Comet II's? Is there such a thing?


Yes, he did. Nearly all of them, Check the Website in News and Events, it mentions it somewhere.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 24, 2003)

What kind of Push-Pull Passager Cars does the NJ Transit Train Route have on the North Jersey Coast line at this time?


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 25, 2003)

It can be anything, there's no real specific pool


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 27, 2003)

When was the last runing for the E60's on the NJ Transit's North Jersey Coast line Trains?


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 27, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> When was the last runing for the E60's on the NJ Transit's North Jersey Coast line Trains?


Around the early 1990's when the ALP-44's began arriving. Many (if not all) the E60's came from Amtrak initially.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 28, 2003)

When was the last run for the GG1s?


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 29, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> When was the last run for the GG1s?


The late 1980's I believe, one was painted in PRR Tuscan Red for the last runs.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 1, 2003)

How many Comet IB Passager Cars are in service? And on what Route can this cars can be seen?


----------



## Viewliner (Oct 2, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many Comet IB Passager Cars are in service? And on what Route can this cars can be seen?


1) Don't know

2) Maybe the Raritan Valley Line, I'd think they'll be gone if not gone already as will the Comet I's and Unrefurbished Comet IIs (the IIs getting refurbed of course)


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Nov 19, 2003)

What kind of sound does the Comet V cars make?


----------



## Viewliner (Nov 20, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> What kind of sound does the Comet V cars make?


I think its the same as a Comet IV, I don't remember.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 6, 2003)

Does somebody have photos of the Rebuild Comet II Cab Car?


----------



## Viewliner (Dec 7, 2003)

My Website (link below) or hobokenterminal.com


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 21, 2003)

How many NJ Transit F40s are in service?


----------

